# Problem with playing .wmv files



## theouhuios (Feb 24, 2012)

Hello

I am new to android and I just installed CM9 Alpha 0 on my touchpad. Browser isn't playing any youtube videos. Is there any fix for it?

And when I connect the touchpad to my PC (W7) it doesn't show me that drive on my PC. Instead it says "MTP USB drivers failed" . I have tried uninstalling all USB drivers and updating them again. But it still doesn't solve the issue. Is there any way how I can update my touchpad. I wanted to update to Alpha 2. (I know, damn I should I directly installed Alpha 2 version. Don't know what was I thinking then







)

Update- This problem is solved. Please find my new problem below


----------



## smiffy1989 (Oct 19, 2011)

Download the Alpha 2 zip file directly to your Touchpad (through the browser) then reboot your Touchpad and select ClockWorkRecoveryMod from the boot menu. Once in there choose "install zip from sdcard" and follow it through.

Pretty simple.

As for the drivers there is something you have to do in the Settings menu once in CM9. I can't remember the steps but I think it tells you in the CM9 release thread (instructions are on this forum somewhere because that's how I got it working).


----------



## theouhuios (Feb 24, 2012)

Update- Done  Everything seems to run well. Even the drivers issue is solved.


----------



## theouhuios (Feb 24, 2012)

I have another small doubt. I used MTP connection to transfer few wmv files onto the touchpad SD card. Where do I locate them? Ihave tried looking in storage too, but it doesn't show any of my video files. Is this not the correct way to transfer files onto CM9?


----------



## Joely (Oct 22, 2011)

theouhuios said:


> I have another small doubt. I used MTP connection to transfer few wmv files onto the touchpad SD card. Where do I locate them? Ihave tried looking in storage too, but it doesn't show any of my video files. Is this not the correct way to transfer files onto CM9?


I locate my movies in the folder Movies on my Touchpad and use MX Video Player to play them
(You need to add the folder Movies in the MX Video Player so it scan for new movies)


----------



## theouhuios (Feb 24, 2012)

Update- Solved the sd card files issue

Now I transfered few .wmv files of cbt nuggets. But my touchpad says it can't play them. Then I had few other .wmv files transfered and they are playing without any issues. I again tried after transfering cbt nuggets but they still don't play. It's strange that one .wmv files are not playable and others are playing. Any reasons?


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Whether you can play it or not depends on the codecs that were used to encode the video into its digital format. Your files may need to be transcoded to use different codecs before they can be played on the Touchpad. For a list of codecs supported by the hardware refer to this link:

http://www.aneesoft.com/tutorials/touchpad/hp-touchpad-video-format-supported.html

Software decoders may play just about any format, so you may want to just try a different video player, but without knowing which codecs were used for your videos I couldnt tell you which ones would play your videos.


----------

